# Elioflex 2



## Dany (Sep 14, 2020)

The Elioflex 2 camera is coming from Italy.
Constructed circa 1950 by Ferrania it is rather well designed and built and therefore resisted to the aging damage.
My collection contains two variations of this camera.
The classic black one and the more scarce grey one
I had fun dreaming (thanks to photoshop) of the pretty images that could be taken by this camera at the time of the "dolce vita"


----------



## paigew (Sep 15, 2020)

how fun! does it work?


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 15, 2020)

Bellissimo.....! 

I love the "gun sight" focal point.


----------



## Dany (Sep 16, 2020)

The shutter of both cameras are firing correctly at all speeds. Here, the smart feature is the possibility to switch in one second from the "RAF" viewer to a normal TLR viewer.


----------



## Sehelaquiel (May 6, 2022)

I Havel a Elioflex2 camera. Bit rusty .Il anyone interesse let me know.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 6, 2022)

Sehelaquiel said:


> I Havel a Elioflex2 camera. Bit rusty .Il anyone interesse let me know.


Is it for sale? If so, how much?


----------



## IanG (May 6, 2022)

It's a paper weight, unfortunately.

Ian


----------



## Sehelaquiel (May 6, 2022)

Mitica100 said:


> Is it for sale? If so, how much?


Yes ,Give me your best offer


----------



## Mitica100 (May 6, 2022)

Sehelaquiel said:


> Yes ,Give me your best offer


You're the seller. Let me know.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 7, 2022)

IanG said:


> It's a paper weight, unfortunately.
> 
> Ian


I know, I like a challenge.


----------



## IanG (May 7, 2022)

Mitica100 said:


> I know, I like a challenge.



So do I,  but I stick to wood and brass where even cameras in far worse condition can be saved 

Ian


----------



## Sehelaquiel (May 7, 2022)

Mitica100 said:


> You're the seller. Let me know.


Postage alone to send to US (I think thats where you want It sent) cost around 50$. So still interested?


----------



## Mitica100 (May 8, 2022)

Sehelaquiel said:


> Postage alone to send to US (I think thats where you want It sent) cost around 50$. So still interested?


Ouch! That’s more than the camera’s worth. You should try to sell it locally. Thanks for getting back.


----------



## IanG (May 8, 2022)

Mitica100 said:


> Ouch! That’s more than the camera’s worth. You should try to sell it locally. Thanks for getting back.



Shipping/Postage costs are making buying from other countries less attractive, it's also worse for us in the UK.EU as we have to pay Import Duty and then VAT on the Item and Shipping costs, the taxes compounding, then a handling charge for the carrier to collect the taxes, it adds about 33%.

Ian


----------

